# Blackbeard Island 2009



## rapid fire (Aug 5, 2009)

I received a PM from a fellow member interested in the Blackbeard Island hunt this year.  Unfortunately, due to the dates, I will be unable to go the hunt this year.  They are doing it a week later than last year and I took vacation for the wrong dates but this is my reply to him.  Clay (DAGATOR16) is the new Southern Zone Rep and he is planning on leading up the hunt this year (I think).  

Important items:

comfortable snake boots (preferably waterproof)

thermacell

bugspray

High sensitivity GPS

COMPASS

Good hand pruners (2 pairs and don't skimp)

however many arrows you think you need (times 2)

extra broadheads and bow string

light lock-on stand (loc-on-limit is a great stand)

light climbing steps

(LEAVE THE CLIMBING STAND AT HOME)

Multi-speed bycicle with bow carrier

Toiletries (they have showers)

Extra clothes (you are going to stay sweaty until it rains, then you are still going to be wet)

Backpack with camelback or you are going to wear yourself out constantly getting out water bottles.  (the high humidity sucks the water out of you)

Trail mixes or power bars in case you decide not to make the 3 mile hike back to camp, through soft sand, during midday.

Others add to the list.

This will be one of the hardest, yet most rewarding hunts that you have ever attended.  Approach it with an open mind and take it for what it is and enjoy.

Most importantly, THIS IS A GROUP HUNT and someone would be crazy to attempt it alone.  Find out who all is going and plan camp as a group.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad you got this thread going mark. Yes, I plan to go and hope to have many other join this year. The shuttle/boat ride seems to be a good question every year. There are several charters that made the trip in the past and I hope a few names and phone numbers get posted for those that might need them this year. 

Clay


----------



## baldfish (Aug 5, 2009)

Whats the dates


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah man, what's the dates?


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 6, 2009)

I shure wish I could go if I can get off work!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 6, 2009)

Dates for Blackbeard, according to the regs book, are October 22-24 and December 3-5.


----------



## RogerB (Aug 6, 2009)

I am going to try to make the Dec. hunt, better chance for cool weather. But, I have heard the success on the Oct. hunt was better last year.
Thanks to Rapid Fire for the list!


----------



## Ben Athens (Aug 7, 2009)

Remember no Screw in steps for your stands .


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd like to make it. all I need is a boat ride. I went in december last year and the weather couldn't have been better. I didn't shoot anything, but still a very enjoyable trip. D.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 8, 2009)

I am making plans to go, but one question, which is more dangerous, the snakes or the mosquitoes?


----------



## South Man (Aug 8, 2009)

I am thinking about the Dec hunt as well. Any boat help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Aug 10, 2009)

johnweaver said:


> I am making plans to go, but one question, which is more dangerous, the snakes or the mosquitoes?



The answer is mosquitoes. I have only run into one or two snakes in the last five years. The walking required does not allow me the insurance of heavy snake boots.

Okay guys. Here is a link to the Blackbeard regs. If you come to hunt, you need to print out this reg, read it, and sign it.

http://www.fws.gov/southeast/pubs/blbhnt.pdf


When you check in with DNR you will be required to show this signed reg., and privide your hunting and drivers license.

Clay


----------



## Slayer (Aug 10, 2009)

Thought you had an option of reading and signing when you arrived at the island????


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Aug 10, 2009)

Slayer said:


> Thought you had an option of reading and signing when you arrived at the island????



Well, sure you can. I'm simply trying to help those that would like to do a little prior proper planning.

DNR will actually have copies of these regs out there for you to read and sign. My point, without going into too much information, is that if these regs are read and signed, and you have your two licenses in hand, then you get your camping/hunter number quicker. Having your "number" (given by DNR) will allow you to be quicker in line for the mule and trailer that carries you and your gear to the camp site. 

The dock is only so large. Many groups arrive at the same time and unload their gear onto the dock. It is first come first serve when it comes to the trailering ride.
Clay


----------



## parkmanager (Aug 17, 2009)

I know he is booked for the October hunt, and may be hunting in December, But the Mason's out of Shellman Bluff are usually the cheapest.

Jimmy Mason
1-912-213-4655
1-912-832-6439

He also has a son that carries too


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 27, 2009)

Anybody from  the north west planning on going?  I'll help buy the gas.


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not from the NW. I'll be coming from Jacksonville. But I'll be making my first trip to the island.

Can't wait.


----------



## bownarrow (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll be going in December this time, rut's past but the weather, bugs and gators are all more agreeable---I don't enjoy having to race the gators for my game---but they tell me the rut out there can be pretty frantic when you hit it right


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 28, 2009)

To be honest I'm more interested in pigs than deer. But if I get a deer in front of me he's in trouble. Lol


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## virgil (Oct 5, 2009)

*dec hunt*

i would love to go to the dec hunt but i would like to go with someone that has done this hunt before. i want to make sure that i take everything that i might need. i live in gwinnett county,dacula ga and have a truck and trailer and willing to go with a group. if anyone is interested please contact me 770-312-7049   virgil


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 18, 2009)

Almost time! Heading out Tuesday for a Wed. morning boat ride. Looks like the temps will be in the low 80*-55* range. I'm pumped!
Clay


----------



## Thunderbeard (Oct 18, 2009)

I went to ossabaw and had a blast. I would love to go Dec, however I dont think I can make it. You can bet I will be there next year. good luck to all


----------



## douglasgerlach (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, how'd yall do?


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, waiting on a report.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, as always, we had a good time. Only four of us made the trip this year (Jeff, Rusty, Craig, and Clay). We laughed the whole weekend long. The weather does not get any better on the island. The skeeters were mostly tolerable. 

The down side was the number of hunters this trip. 157 was the last count I received. Maybe a few more by the end. The deer harvest seemed to be good at 76 or so on the last count.

"Bad news" is that we got skunked. "Okay news" is that there were four shot on deer at 20 yards or less (all clean misses). Almost had a shot on a nice hog at 25 yards, but he changed directions and peeled off into the palmettoes at the last second. The hair going down his back was over five inches long. He looked "bad to the bone"! I stalked up on a gator hole that had tons of hog sign around it. Bad thing was the eight foot gator claiming that 15 yard diameter water hole. I hunted close to his garden spot and that is where I saw the ugly hog. 

The number of hunters on the island was the main issue. Rusty was hunting an area three miles from camp and had seven hunters all around him. He gave up that spot and moved on the new areas. Jeff had another hunter 100 yards from him on opening morning. I had three hunters move in on me opening morning. As the sun finally came up I looked to my surprise to see a hunter in a tree 25 yards in front of me! He saw me come in and was so embarrassed to have moved in so close to me that he did not even give me a signal light to let me know he was there. He and his buddies later apologised and removed their stands. Not a great hunt this year for me. The good hunter ethics kind went out of the window on this trip.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Clay, but glad to hear y'all still had a good time.  Maybe next year, you can try a Missouri Hunt.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Oct 27, 2009)

I had a very good time and if possible I will be back next year.  I would like to thank Clay, Rusty and Craig for allowing me to tag along.  I could not even imagine going on this hunt as a first timer without help from someone that has already been there.  A few things I will change next year is being in better shape and having lighter gear.  I already have lighter climbing sticks coming.  Still can't believe I had a buck at 20 yards on the first morning and I blew the shot.


----------



## BGBH (Oct 27, 2009)

How far in advance will yall know the dates for next year.....I'd love to make it  down there,but would have to put in vacation early to ensure a chance at getting off.....glad you fellars had a good time....got any pictures.

Mark


----------



## virgil (Oct 27, 2009)

ok bgbh i would like to go and i never have been so if we could get together and get some advise the dos and donts and some hints on what we need i would like to go as well. if you would like i can split all the cost for a hunt. i live in gwinnett county ga (metro atlanta ) and that is probably  3-4 hours from blackbeard island.i have hunted all my life and 44 years old and have never done this type of hunt and would love to do it.if interested pm me and we can work out the details.    virgil


----------



## Al33 (Oct 28, 2009)

Glad you all made it back home safe and sound and appreciate the report. Sorry no one in the group managed to score on a deer or pig but no doubt you scored big time on the fellowship and that is always the main entrée.

It really is no wonder that hunters get stacked up on each other in that environment especially if they have never hunted the island. With that many hunters you just have no way of knowing where everyone wants to be so you really cannot plan escaping to a place where others will not be with any certainty.

Thanks again for the reports fellows, I have been looking forward to them.


----------



## SOS (Oct 28, 2009)

Ya'll should consider Ossabaw.  Will be putting in for a hog hunt and all asking for reject notices.  That way, we'll all be sure to go en masse next year, 2011.  Nice thing about Ossabaw, is everyone gets their own area - minimizes folks hunting on top of you.  Minimizes hiking all over creation, as well since they give you a ride out and back.  Good for those of us with bad knees.

Steve


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 29, 2009)

Steve-
I think I will try Ossabaw next.

Here are the only two pictures I took. This was my opening morning view.


----------



## dc410n1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Iam going on the Dec hunt, missed the last two years due to work but Iam back. I have hunted Blackbeard for 24 years and looking forward to getting back to paradise!!!


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Nov 25, 2009)

here is link to pic of buck I killed last december
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=272252


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice deer!  You may have a Blackbeard record with that one!


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Nov 25, 2009)

hope we have the weather next week that we had last December!


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Nov 26, 2009)

*looking good*

lookin like its going to cool off for next week...almost can't wait...hope the rain stays away...
David


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 15, 2009)

We need a report from the Dec. hunt . Did anyone go?


----------



## RogerB (Dec 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Dec 18, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452441


----------

